

Ask HN: Where's your overnight business/app/framework today? - dwr8

People often post messages on HN announcing the launch of a new business, a new app, a new framework, etc that they created in a weekend.<p>I was curious to hear from people who have done this where their business/app/framework/etc is at today.  I know each response could be a case study in itself, but it would be interesting to get a quick update and lessons learned.
======
philip1209
This was just posted: <http://blog.mozilla.com/webdev/2012/03/21/rapid-
prototyping/>

